# Alhoceima-Morocco



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Al Hoceima By night!*

flickr.com by fighteramy


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

Hola, is Al-Hoceima the same as Villa Alhucemas? I have an atlas called Atlas for Traffic and Tourism (Elsevier, Amsterdam, 1950) which places that city in Spanish Morocco. I noted that some inscriptions and advertisements in the streets (even what seems to be a police station) are in French and not in Spanish, one would expect that the Spanish language still is alive there! 
Are all these new houses built with money from emigrants to Europe? Or is there enough economic development in Al-Hoceima to generate funds for development?


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

domtoren said:


> Hola, is Al-Hoceima the same as Villa Alhucemas? I have an atlas called Atlas for Traffic and Tourism (Elsevier, Amsterdam, 1950) which places that city in Spanish Morocco. I noted that some inscriptions and advertisements in the streets (even what seems to be a police station) are in French and not in Spanish, one would expect that the Spanish language still is alive there!
> Are all these new houses built with money from emigrants to Europe? Or is there enough economic development in Al-Hoceima to generate funds for development?



Alhoceima lives from tourisme, fish and money transfer...
In North Morocco people still speak Spanish.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

alhoceima is looking good


----------



## [MAROC-1] (Jul 8, 2009)

aaabbbccc said:


> alhoceima is looking good


lol who posted these??

anyway everything u see in these pics no longer exists..

all of this has been destroyed, every little bit of it..

so if u think that looks, good wait untill you see what it looks like now

cheers


----------



## Annouar22 (Jul 5, 2009)

by Agraw.com


----------



## Annouar22 (Jul 5, 2009)

_CONCERT PLAZA DEL RIF_


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

excellent photos


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Looks interesting!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those resorts ^^ are looking very nice, really great


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

i juess, it must be a very great where you can enjoy your holiday or you life, very impression!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I think some new photos needs here


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## Annouar22 (Jul 5, 2009)

_Alhoceima MedFestival_


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautifull place!
thanks for posting!


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Source: imageshack.us


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Source: imageshack.us


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Source: imageshack.us


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

My parents spent their honeymoon ont that little charming and relaxing town.. :lol:

Like other places in North of Morocco, it's developping very fast, tourisme, urbanism... etc


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Source: imageshack.us


----------

